# Popeley House, Liversedge, West Yorkshire



## lazyurbexer (Nov 22, 2010)

My first post!!

Popeley House was built around 1812 and (believe it or not from the pictures) had only been uninhabited for around 2 years when I took these earlier this year. The owner of the previous 40 years sold the house and its sizeable gardens to property developers. Planning permission has been granted for 19 houses on the site (from memory) but as of yet nothing seems to have been done with the place.

Since the house was vacated, it has been ransacked by scumbags probably from the estate across the road. It has been set alight several times, and by the time I got around to visiting it the staircase had been too badly damaged for my level of bravery to allow me to climb it. That and all of the damage caused by the fires explains the lack of interior shots (okay, I forgot my flash gun too...). 

These are not the best photos I've taken but my other explores have all been well covered. 







The tennis court:
















You can see the fire damage above the tall window here:


























This was as far up the stairs as I was going:


----------



## muppet (Nov 23, 2010)

some nice pics mate amazed to see the pikeys havent had the phone box


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 23, 2010)

Its a shame to see a nice house like that go to ruin. Did you not take the phone box as a souvenir?


----------



## nij4829 (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice pics and place - another that has been n my list for a while, its just getting the time.


----------



## lazyurbexer (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm humbled seeing the quality of some of the pics on here. 

My missus says she wants the phone box! To be honest, I'm amazed it's still there too, I would've thought it'd be worth something, if only for weighing in.


----------



## lazyurbexer (Nov 23, 2010)

Sorry for the off-topic - but nice car Muppet! I've got a mk1.


----------



## robbie1003 (Jan 16, 2011)

sutch a shame buildings likethis get left untill cant be repaired and then demolished. another site i have passed and intended to investigate.


----------



## muppet (Jan 16, 2011)

chris.peacock said:


> Sorry for the off-topic - but nice car Muppet! I've got a mk1.



thanks mate had promised myself one for ages its my baby lol . sorry to go off topic


----------



## Mjmick (Feb 17, 2011)

*Telephone box*

Just to let everyone know I went to see the house myself a couple of weeks ago and the phone box has now gone, and no it wasn't me. But it is a shame that a house like this not only is aloud to decay, but is to to be demolished to be replaced by new plastic houses.


----------



## lazyurbexer (Feb 17, 2011)

I wonder with the current financial climate whether the developers have pulled out and whether a modest offer would buy the property... A pending housing development near me has gone strangely quiet in the last 18 months. The trouble is the cost of putting right all of the vandalism that's taken place.


----------



## Mjmick (Feb 18, 2011)

*Modest offer*

I can image that with the current economical climate that the developer has held back, I would love to know if it was possible to purchase this property for a modest figure as I would be most definatley interested in preserving this building


----------

